

What entrepreneurs & extreme athletes have in common - Sam_Odio
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/04/wired-for-extremes/

======
camyarbrough
I am the author of this article. I am very interested in the psychology behind
successful founders. Any feedback from the community would be very much
appreciated.

